

What is the average monthly revenue of an early-stage startup? - nreece
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?key=pfzV-fWRlSq90R-t5IQQDRQ

======
icky
No idea about the average (arithmetic mean), but I'd bet that the median is
zero...

~~~
wallflower
Google probably knows (and is aware of) the growth in revenue (if any) and the
growth in users (via Google analytics - their "free" competitor to WebTrends).
I haven't read the TOS/Privacy for Google Analytics recently but I would not
be surprised if there is some legal loophole that lets them look at your
startup's site visit data.

------
slapshot
Seems to completely depend:

Google -- $0 for a long time.

Youtube -- some ad revenues

Microsoft -- $$ from IBM

Biotech -- nothing for 7 years, then $$$

